# Probleme... Gefühle... und so



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ja ich habe keine Ahnung wieso, aber mir geht es richtig mies momentan.
Schule rückt inzwischen näher. Heute ist schon der letzte offizielle Ferientag. Und ich kriege schon das Bammeln vor der Schule.
Das hat so seine Gründe. Siehe diesen Link (bei myBuffed schon mal was zu gebloggt)
http://my.buffed.de/user/2998/blog/view/1969211938

Jetzt hab ich noch ein Problem dazu gekommen. Schule fängt jetzt an und ich muss son Zettel abgeben, der mir sagt, dass ich vom 18 bis 21 August nicht zu Haus sein werde.
Wegen irgendwelchen Besinnungstagen (Seminar für das Berufsleben usw). Nur habe ich keine Lust an meinem 18. Geburtstag auf so was zu sein und will lieber mit meiner Familie feiern Oo
und dafür zahle ich auch noch Geld! 105 Euro! Gehts noch?
Ich hoffe, dass ich das noch hingebogen bekomme.

Naja wie ich mich jetzt fühle kA. Schule ist für mich einfach nur SCHEISSE!!! Da kommen Gefühle auf die sind unbeschreiblich, ich heule ja jetzt schon fast wieder (kein Scherz).
In meinem Herzen ist ein leichtes Drücken, was irgendwie einfach nur schlechte Gefühle in meinem Körper verbreitet.
Meine Beine kribbeln wie Sau... 
Und mein Bauch erst der drückt und kribbelt.
Ich weiß einfach so gesehen was ich machen soll? oO

Ich will dass das aufhört. Ich kann einfach nimmer... ich will nicht mehr Schule. Ich würde am liebsten einfach ... naja egal.

Was meint ihr? Gehts mir noch gut?

edit:

Ist jetzt einige Zeit vergangen seit meinem ersten Problem. Nur nun habe ich mit meiner Mutter darüber geredet, und nun ehrlich. Mir hats kein bisschen geholfen.
Ich wurde teils gar nicht ernst genommen, oder angebrüllt oder werde ohne wenn und aber weiter in die Schule geschickt.
Naja aber lest selber, ich blogge immer noch fleißig darüber...

http://my.buffed.de/user/2998/blog/view/1969278130

na gut eine Sache war da noch, als sie dachte als ich schlafe, legte sich irgendwie die Hand auf meinen Kopf, streichelte mich und so.
Ich glaub schon, dass sie da irgendwie mitfühlt, schließlich ist sie ja meine Mutter oO
Aber ok lest es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Weße, genauso geht´s mir auch, wenn ich was tun muss, was ich hasse...
naja, ich tus dann einfach, danach geht´s dir wieder besser

btw ist es völlig egal ob männer mal heulen...

wichtig ist, dass du mit der schule weitermachst, sonst bistdu später einfach verdammt sauer auf dich.
Ih hab vor einem Monat das raiden aufgehört.
hätte ich nich, wäre ich durchgefallen...
ne woche später hatte meien gilde 3 weite firstkills inklusive archimonde, was meinst du , wie ich mich geärgert hab?
Naja...ich hab das jahr nu bestanden, verdammt knapp mit nem vermerk im zeugniss, schöne scheiße sowas, aber ich musste es halt tun

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ;D


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Wenn das alles so stimmt kann ich dir nur raten (aus eigener Erfahrung): Such dir irgendjemanden, dem du zu 100% vertrauen kannst und "heul" dich vielleicht mal bei ihm aus... Vielleicht findet ihr auch zu zweit/drit eine Lösung, Alternative Schulseelsorger, falls es sowas gibt, die können auch oft viel bewirken.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Wenn das alles so stimmt kann ich dir nur raten (aus eigener Erfahrung): Such dir irgendjemanden, dem du zu 100% vertrauen kannst und "heul" dich vielleicht mal bei ihm aus... Vielleicht findet ihr auch zu zweit/drit eine Lösung, Alternative Schulseelsorger, falls es sowas gibt, die können auch oft viel bewirken.



Die von der Telefonseelensorge hören auch immer zu, glaub mir, dass weiß ich.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Weße, genauso geht´s mir auch, wenn ich was tun muss, was ich hasse...
> naja, ich tus dann einfach, danach geht´s dir wieder besser
> 
> btw ist es völlig egal ob männer mal heulen...
> ...



Raiden? Das hab ich früher auch mal getan aber lange lange lange her. Mein letzter ernsthafter Raid war in AQ 40.
Da ist ja schon klar wann es das letzte mal war. Da war ich auch richtig schlecht.
Die 11 hab ich sehr sehr knapp geschafft. Ich denke die 12 werde ich schaffen. WoW ist nur noch ne Teilbeschäftigung geworden, da ich net mehr viel mache ingame.
So long erst mal danke


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so stimmt kann ich dir nur raten (aus eigener Erfahrung): Such dir irgendjemanden, dem du zu 100% vertrauen kannst und "heul" dich vielleicht mal bei ihm aus... Vielleicht findet ihr auch zu zweit/drit eine Lösung, Alternative Schulseelsorger, falls es sowas gibt, die können auch oft viel bewirken.



Naja so was haben wir glaube ich nicht. Würde mich auch wundern. Unsere Schule ist einfach nur kacke! Ohne Witz. 
Zu wenige Lehrer. Stunden werden gestrichen. Alle Schüler werden immer asozialer.
Erwachsen kann ich die wenigsten nennen, leider.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

och du armer aber das mit dem geburatag kann man doch verschieben das sollte nicht das Problem sein
am besten du gehst die sache locker an kenne das Gefühl auch ist ganz normal aber einfach mal entspannen und nur optimistisch denken denn was soll schon großartig passieren?
wie ich schon in einem vorigen blog von dir geschrieben habe wenn du nur depri bist wird dich auch keiner für helle nehmen lächle mal zeig ineresse dann wird das schon!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Die von der Telefonseelensorge hören auch immer zu, glaub mir, dass weiß ich.



naja so was finde ich dann auch scheiße
1. weil ich telefonieren hasse ^^
und 2. ist das irgendwie total unpersönlich.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> och du armer aber das mit dem geburatag kann man doch verschieben das sollte nicht das Problem sein
> am besten du gehst die sache locker an kenne das Gefühl auch ist ganz normal aber einfach mal entspannen und nur optimistisch denken denn was soll schon großartig passieren?
> wie ich schon in einem vorigen blog von dir geschrieben habe wenn du nur depri bist wird dich auch keiner für helle nehmen lächle mal zeig ineresse dann wird das schon!



am 20.8 werde ich 18!!!
genau inmitten dieser Fahrt. Welcher Jugendliche hängt da inner Jugendherberge ab, mit irgendwelchen Schülern denen das eh egal ist?
Ich wollte eigntl. mit meiner Familie groß feiern, aber da macht die drecks Schule ja wieder alles kaputt -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> naja so was finde ich dann auch scheiße
> 1. weil ich telefonieren hasse ^^
> und 2. ist das irgendwie total unpersönlich.



weißte...ich fand das anfangs irgendwie auch eine scheiß idee, aber wenn man sich alles von der Seele redet, geht´s einem dann besser...
früher wurde ich gemobbt, weil ich mit außenseitern abhing und hab da echt oft angerufen...
Heute bin ich selbstbewusst und spuck den leuten ins gesicht, de andere mobben oder über andere lästern (nein, das ist Nicht theatralisch!!11)


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan, du kannst doch noch nachfeiern, oder nicht? Ich finde, das sollte wohl möglich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> weißte...ich fand das anfangs irgendwie auch eine scheiß idee, aber wenn man sich alles von der Seele redet, geht´s einem dann besser...
> früher wurde ich gemobbt, weil ich mit außenseitern abhing und hab da echt oft angerufen...
> Heute bin ich selbstbewusst und spuck den leuten ins gesicht, de andere mobben oder über andere lästern (nein, das ist Nicht theatralisch!!11)



nanana net spucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne selbstbewusst kann ich schon sein, aber Schule neee... ich hasse die.
Und das mit meinem 18. Da schlagen die alle Rekorde. Die haben son Minus erreicht tiefer könnte es eigntl. gar net mehr gehen.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Shrukan, du kannst doch noch nachfeiern, oder nicht? Ich finde, das sollte wohl möglich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja nachfeiern ist blöde. dermaßen. 
Bei uns in der Familie ist das halt so, und da kann so ne Schule mich kreuzweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich feiere meinen geburtstag nie weil ich nicht auf partys stehe nur alk und ich rauche und trinke nicht.
und du könntest genau so gut eine woche später bday haben is doch nur ein datum

ist es nur wegen bday oder willste nicht in die herberge letzteres oder?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ich feiere meinen geburtstag nie weil ich nicht auf partys stehe nur alk und ich rauche und trinke nicht.


#
Naja, man sollte es mal nicht verharmlosen, aber wenn du einmal im Monat Bier trinkst und Wasserpfeife rauchst, wirst du davon nicht abhängig...
Außerdem finde ich partyes für die Persönlichkeit echt wichtig...du lernst neue leute kennen und hast spaß


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich feiere meinen geburtstag nie weil ich nicht auf partys stehe nur alk und ich rauche und trinke nicht.
> und du könntest genau so gut eine woche später bday haben is doch nur ein datum
> 
> ist es nur wegen bday oder willste nicht in die herberge letzteres oder?



ne mir gehts nicht um alk, nicht um rauchen und auch nicht um eine Party.
Meine Familie fiebert schon seit Monaten/Wochen dahin. Und dann bin ich weg oO
was das bitte?

Alk ist mir egal, Raucher bin ich nicht, Partys gehe ich nicht. Nur wenns sein muss oder es nen spezifischen Grund gibt.

von daher. Mir gehts nur um den Tag selbst.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> #
> Naja, man sollte es mal nicht verharmlosen, aber wenn du einmal im Monat Bier trinkst und Wasserpfeife rauchst, wirst du davon nicht abhängig...
> Außerdem finde ich partyes für die Persönlichkeit echt wichtig...du lernst neue leute kennen und hast spaß



naja Parties... ich war einmal Disco. Von kennenlernen war da keine Rede, da laufen meist nur Asis rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jop nur hopper und klobumser^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> naja Parties... ich war einmal Disco. Von kennenlernen war da keine Rede, da laufen meist nur Asis rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hasse Discos ^^
Ich chill lieber mit Freunden...Schau nen guten Film oder unterhalte mich n bisschen


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jop nur hopper und klobumser^^



ich frag mich eh was Hopper inner Disco wollen. Da läuft Techno! die Typen verschmutzen eh alles -.-


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hasse Discos ^^
> Ich chill lieber mit Freunden...Schau nen guten Film oder unterhalte mich n bisschen



ich war in den Ferien mit guten Freunde, Bowlen, Stadtwald, Grillen, DvD gucken.
Ja das hat Spaß gemacht. Wozu Disco wenn man woanders auch leute treffen kann? Und Musik hören kann, wo man die dann wenigstens versteht und net schreien muss.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich frag mich eh was Hopper inner Disco wollen. Da läuft Techno! die Typen verschmutzen eh alles -.-


Vorurteile helfen aber auch nicht unbedingt weiter...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ich frag mich eh was Hopper inner Disco wollen. Da läuft Techno! die Typen verschmutzen eh alles -.-


Musikdiskussion...


> Vorurteile helfen aber auch nicht unbedingt weiter...


Stell dir vor, ich kenn nen netten Hopper! =D
Er heißt Murat, ist klein und Dick und macht Witze über sich selbst, jeder mag ihn, obwohl er Hip-Hop hört...

Btw: Techno und Trance ist trotzdem immer besser :>
und Punk auch...und Gothic auch!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Vorurteile helfen aber auch nicht unbedingt weiter...



das ist ein Vorurteil wie viele andere Dinge auch. Emos sind das und das. Hässliche sind das und das usw...

Die hängen aber echt meist dort rum und suchen nur Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speziell habe ich nix gegen sie aber gegen solche die sich mies verhalten schon.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Musikdiskussion...
> Stell dir vor, ich kenn nen netten Hopper! =D
> Er heißt Murat, ist klin und Dick und macht Witze über sich selbst, jeder mag ihn, obwohl er Hip-Hop hört...
> 
> ...



jo gefällt mir dein Geschmack.
die Typen die immer noch über sich selbst lachen können, einen großen Respekt.
Ich tu es auch sehr oft.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Die hängen aber echt meist dort rum und suchen nur Ärger wink.gif


Seit wann suchen Emos denn ärger? :>
Bei uns sind das die, die abgegrenzt von den anderen stehn und keine aufmerksamkeit erwecken wollen..
Übrigens ist es scheiße Menschen nach ihrer Kleidung und ihrem auftreten zu beurteilen...wer weiß, gibt bestimmt auch nette Emos...


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

ich bin grad kurz vorm heulen weil ich in deinem blogg größten teils meine letzten jahre gelesen hab.
ich bin zwar erst 16 aber das mit der klassenfahrt und auch die ganze andere scheiße hab ich hinter mir.
ich hatte das glück außerhalb von meiner klasse eher zufällig einige freunde gefunden zu haben.
zwar stoße ich bei den meisten menschen immernoch auf ablehnung aber ich habe jetzt richtige freunde.
und das ist das einzige was einen retten kann.

vielleicht fühlst du dich nach meiner klassenfahrtgeschichte besser:
8te Klasse mein einziger Freund in der Klasse fährt nicht mit weil er Angst vor den anderen hat.
Ich wollte auch nicht mitfahren der gleiche Grund.
Ich musste mit den anderen Jungs in ein Zimmer.
Am ersten Tag gings schon los.
Sie haben mich geschlagen, getreten, mit Sachen beworfen, was man halt so macht.
Ich hatte die Schnauze voll hab meine Sachen gepackt bin zur Lehrerin gegangen und hab gesagt, dass ich jetzt nach Hause fahre.
DAs ging natürlich nicht und plötzlich konnte ich mich nichtmehr zurück halten und hab vor der GESAMTEN Klasse losgeheult.
Das hängt mir heute noch nach.Ich musste narütlich bleiben und habe erstmal im Aufenthaltsraum geschlafen.
Die Tage vergehn.Am Tag vor der Abreise gabs noch sowas wie Disco.Wir mussten alle hin, also war ich auch da.
Der Besitzer hat die Musik aufgelegt.
Zwei Mädchen haben sich meine AC/DC CD geliehen damit er sie abspielt.
ER macht es sagt aber noch was dazu und als ich ihn danach frage meint er nur ich sei hässlich und solle ihm aus dem BLickfeld gehn.
Und Hausverbot hab ich auch bekommen.
Die schlnste Woche meines Lebens.
DAs einzige was gut war war die Geburtstagspartie eines Mädchens aus meiner Klasse.
Ein Punk wir haben uns ganz gut verstanden.Es gab ziemlich viel Alk.
naja das war auch schon meine kleine Geschichte

EDIT:während ich geschrieben hab is das hier ne musikdiskussion geworden


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Hip hop ist ja kein verhalten sondern eine Musik soll auch leute geben die das mögen und nett sind aber um das gehts ja jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jo gefällt mir dein Geschmack.


Vielen Dank, ist aber nicht das enzige, was ich höre ;D
zusätzlich noch R´nB, Marvin Gaye (ja, das is ne eigene Musikrichtung!!!111), Goa, Psy, Jazz und Klassik (Carmina Burana ftw udn so =D =


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

naja seht mich an aufgrund meines Verhaltens wechsel ich jedes Jahr die schule! und verliere auch kontak zu anderen aber die richtigen freunde die bleiben. ich war in 4 verschieden Kinderheimen ist mir alles nicht so wichtig ich war immer optimistisch auch wenns manchaml nicht so gut lief. also selbstmitleid ist nicht gut wirklich nicht.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich bin grad kurz vorm heulen weil ich in deinem blogg größten teils meine letzten jahre gelesen hab.
> ich bin zwar erst 16 aber das mit der klassenfahrt und auch die ganze andere scheiße hab ich hinter mir.
> ich hatte das glück außerhalb von meiner klasse eher zufällig einige freunde gefunden zu haben.
> zwar stoße ich bei den meisten menschen immernoch auf ablehnung aber ich habe jetzt richtige freunde.
> ...



wenn man meinen Blog liest ist mir so was ähnliches auch passiert. Aber wieso machen Menschen so etwas?
ist so was denn so unbedingt nötig? Fühlt man sich dann besser?
Solche Menschen werden hoffentlich später irgendwo Probleme kriegen. Amen -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> vielleicht fühlst du dich nach meiner klassenfahrtgeschichte besser:
> 8te Klasse mein einziger Freund in der Klasse fährt nicht mit weil er Angst vor den anderen hat.
> Ich wollte auch nicht mitfahren der gleiche Grund.
> Ich musste mit den anderen Jungs in ein Zimmer.
> ...



Ich hab das Glück relativ (wwas heißt das schon? =( ) beliebt in meiner klasse zu sein, was auf gut deutsch heißt, da sind nicht so viele arschlöcher drinnen...
naja, früher hab ich auch mal vor "Freunden " geweint, sie haben mich dann ausgelacht...
Ich hab zugeschlagen und einem beinahe die nase gebrochen, seitdem reiten sie darauf rum, wie sonst nix..
Seitdem versuche ich es zu ignorieren , sollen sie tun, was sie wollen....


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

ne freundin von mir wohnt im kinderheim
schient dort aber ziemlich locker zuzugehn denn sie übernachtet fast jeden tag bei ner freundin

naja in meiner Klasse sind jetzt auch 10!!!!!!!!!!!! Leute sitzen geblieben.Vielleicht wirds dann besser.
ich bin übrigens aufm Gymnasium


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> naja seht mich an aufgrund meines Verhaltens wechsel ich jedes Jahr die schule! und verliere auch kontak zu anderen aber die richtigen freunde die bleiben. ich war in 4 verschieden Kinderheimen ist mir alles nicht so wichtig ich war immer optimistisch auch wenns manchaml nicht so gut lief. also selbstmitleid ist nicht gut wirklich nicht.



ich habe Freunde außerhalb der Schule. Aber Schule selbst. Da ist son Ruf bei mir, den kann man net mehr beheben.
Ich sei in Wirklichkeit ja nen Arschloch. Ich wäre eh ruhig man könnte alles mit mir machen, sei schwach und ne Memme usw...
trammpeln gerne auf mir rum, wirklich -.-


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> wenn man meinen Blog liest ist mir so was ähnliches auch passiert. Aber wieso machen Menschen so etwas?
> ist so was denn so unbedingt nötig? Fühlt man sich dann besser?
> Solche Menschen werden hoffentlich später irgendwo Probleme kriegen. Amen -.-


Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch immer wieder und bin zu der traurigen Antwort gekommen: Der Mensch ist grausam und erbarmungslos.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ich habe Freunde außerhalb der Schule. Aber Schule selbst. Da ist son Ruf bei mir, den kann man net mehr beheben.
> Ich sei in Wirklichkeit ja nen Arschloch. Ich wäre eh ruhig man könnte alles mit mir machen, sei schwach und ne Memme usw...
> trammpeln gerne auf mir rum, wirklich -.-



Ich werd blöd anmemotzt, weil ich als Gymnasiast ne Haputschülerin als Freundin (Kumpelhaft gesehn) habe...
Die leute, die sowas tun, werden später richtige probleme haben, einen job zu finden udn sich in die gesellschaft zu intergrieren,
niemand mag leute die mobben


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hab das Glück relativ (wwas heißt das schon? =( ) beliebt in meiner klasse zu sein, was auf gut deutsch heißt, da sind nicht so viele arschlöcher drinnen...
> naja, früher hab ich auch mal vor "Freunden " geweint, sie haben mich dann ausgelacht...
> Ich hab zugeschlagen und einem beinahe die nase gebrochen, seitdem reiten sie darauf rum, wie sonst nix..
> Seitdem versuche ich es zu ignorieren , sollen sie tun, was sie wollen....



das ist dann ganz schwach...
Ich weiß echt nicht was solch ein Verhalten soll.
Ich war in einem Parktikum mit erwachsenen Menschen, die sich gegenseitig so respektiert haben. Gut befreundet waren.
Weißt so was wünsche ich mir. Deswegen waren die zwei Wochen so toll aber auch zu schnell wieder vorbei -.-


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch immer wieder und bin zu der traurigen Antwort gekommen: Der Mensch ist grausam und erbarmungslos.


naja nicht alle? ich bins nicht außer ich spiele gerade counterstrike da gehts ums "töten".
aber alleine seh ich jetzt dein Foto bist mir schon sympathisch und schon vom schreiben her.
Da bist bestimmt net grausam und erbarmungslos rüber gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich habe Freunde außerhalb der Schule. Aber Schule selbst. Da ist son Ruf bei mir, den kann man net mehr beheben.
> Ich sei in Wirklichkeit ja nen Arschloch. Ich wäre eh ruhig man könnte alles mit mir machen, sei schwach und ne Memme usw...
> trammpeln gerne auf mir rum, wirklich -.-



Genau so gehts mir auch.Deshalb hab ich in den Ferien angefanegn Sport zu treiben und Muskeln aufzubauen.
Wenn ich stärker bin haben die anderen vielleciht mehr Respekt vor mir.

@Alanium

hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schonmal im Nachtschwärmerthread?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

lol habe auch nur hauptschulabschluss und beginne nächstes jahr mit der ausbildung zum Computerelektroniker und von einem gymnasiasten lasse ich mir nichts gefallen heißt ja nicht das ich dümmer bin solche menschen würde ich ignorieren die haben meine beachtung gar nicht verdient


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich werd blöd anmemotzt, weil ich als Gymnasiast ne Haputschülerin als Freundin (Kumpelhaft gesehn) habe...
> Die leute, die sowas tun, werden später richtige probleme haben, einen job zu finden udn sich in die gesellschaft zu intergrieren,
> niemand mag leute die mobben



boah jetzt bräuchte ich das Video mit asozialen Türken (sry soll net rassistisch klingen)
die wissen dass sie sich falsch verhalten und trotzdem verlangen ordentliche Arbeitsstellen zu kriegen oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> das ist dann ganz schwach...
> Ich weiß echt nicht was solch ein Verhalten soll.
> Ich war in einem Parktikum mit erwachsenen Menschen, die sich gegenseitig so respektiert haben. Gut befreundet waren.
> Weißt so was wünsche ich mir. Deswegen waren die zwei Wochen so toll aber auch zu schnell wieder vorbei -.-



Das tolle ist, dass du mehr nette menschen kennenlernen wirst, wenn du erwachsen wirst...
ich kenn das nur vom meinem Vater (war früher mal ein Punk..richtig mit Springerstiefeln und so...) alle alten leute schauten in komisch an...
die meisten eigentlich verächtlich...und? heute macht er selber Musik und lacht über sowas :/


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> lol habe auch nur hauptschulabschluss und beginne nächstes jahr mit der ausbildung zum Computerelektroniker und von einem gymnasiasten lasse ich mir nichts gefallen heißt ja nicht das ich dümmer bin solche menschen würde ich ignorieren die haben meine beachtung gar nicht verdient



klar gibt es solche Menschen, mein Bruder ist auch Hauptschüler hat es inzwischen geschafft. Hat seinen Abschluss.
Macht schon bald ne Ausbildung, der sorgt sich für seine Zukunft.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> naja nicht alle? ich bins nicht außer ich spiele gerade counterstrike da gehts ums "töten".
> aber alleine seh ich jetzt dein Foto bist mir schon sympathisch und schon vom schreiben her.
> Da bist bestimmt net grausam und erbarmungslos rüber gekommen
> 
> ...


Nein, es ist aber größtenteils so, jeder hat eigentlich seine Abneigung gegen Gruppierungen von Menschen, die er auch offen zeigt, vielleicht ist es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm, weil ein Bruder ist Emo, der andere Hopper und die Schwester hört gern mal so Elektronikmusik.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> boah jetzt bräuchte ich das Video mit asozialen Türken (sry soll net rassistisch klingen)
> die wissen dass sie sich falsch verhalten und trotzdem verlangen ordentliche Arbeitsstellen zu kriegen oO


Das ist kein Rassismus, das ist Realismus...
mindestens 85% aller Deutschtürken führen sich auf wie die letzten Idioten und ahben nicht sin der Brine. Tatsache.
Schlimm ist aber, dass die Türken in der Türke allesamt viel gebildeter sind, was wirft dass für ein Licht auf immigranten?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> niemand mag leute die mobben



das problem ist, dass genau das nicht stimmt.
ich keine keine menschen die so beliebt sind wie die, die andere nieder machen


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass genau das nicht stimmt.
> ich keine keine menschen die so beliebt sind wie die, die andere nieder machen


qouted for aber sowas von truth!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

aber die können nix dafür die werden so erzogen vom herzen her sind die meisten auch gut tun nur nach außen hin so habens nicht nders gelernt habe auch einen kurdischen freund namens Mustafe höhrt auch gerne Hip hop aber ist sehr intelligent mit dem kannste über alles reden


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, es ist aber größtenteils so, jeder hat eigentlich seine Abneigung gegen Gruppierungen von Menschen, die er auch offen zeigt, vielleicht ist es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm, weil ein Bruder ist Emo, der andere Hopper und die Schwester hört gern mal so Elektronikmusik.^^



ja wäre auch blöd wenn jeder gleich wäre. aber ich hasse Krieg, Hass, Wut usw... wieso muss so etwas sein.
ich will ins Paradies da solls so toll sein *-*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> das problem ist, dass genau das nicht stimmt.
> ich keine keine menschen die so beliebt sind wie die, die andere nieder mache



Heißt das, wenn du beliebt bist, hast du Freunde?
Denkste =D
Guck mal, wie schnell die sich gegen dich wenden können, ist schon oft bei uns inner Schule passiert und aus nem beliebten wurd n ausgegrenzter ;D


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass genau das nicht stimmt.
> ich keine keine menschen die so beliebt sind wie die, die andere nieder machen



yes? wer würde die schon anmachen?
ist man später selber Opfer. Und dann macht man lieber mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wenn du von ner brücke springst kommste auch nicht ins paradies gibt keinen weg. das leben ist da um gelebt zu werden jetzt bist du noch gebunden an schule aber sobald du erwachsen bist kannst du dir dein EIGENES umfeld suchen wo du hingehöhrst


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Heißt das, wenn du beliebt bist, hast du Freunde?
> Denkste =D
> Guck mal, wie schnell die sich gegen dich wenden können, ist schon oft bei uns inner Schule passiert und aus nem beliebten wurd n ausgegrenzter ;D



bester Freund damals. Hat neuen besten Freund um beliebter zu werden.
Jetzt hat er noch weniger wirkliche Freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dafür hat er jetzt so 10 Menschen mehr die ihn hassen und ich 10 mehr die mich mögen ^^
so in etwa
(mögen heißt net so wirklich mögen)


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wenn du von ner brücke springst kommste auch nicht ins paradies gibt keinen weg. das leben ist da um gelebt zu werden jetzt bist du noch gebunden an schule aber sobald du erwachsen bist kannst du dir dein EIGENES umfeld suchen wo du hingehöhrst



wieso kann man das als Schüler eigntl nicht?
wenn es so eine Partei auf der Welt gäbe die würde ich wählen, die das in Kraft setzt


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

/vote 4 Shrukan in Buffed-Seelensorge!
/invite


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ja ich bin doch schon drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> /vote 4 Shrukan in Buffed-Seelensorge!
> /invite


Einstimmig angenommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

achja nennt mich shru oder jonas find ich besser als "Shrukan" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jetzt weiß mich wieso ich jonas jonas nen weil du jonas heißt da habe ich dich ja mit dem anderen jonas verwechselst


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

geht klar shru


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß mich wieso ich jonas jonas nen weil du jonas heißt da habe ich dich ja mit dem anderen jonas verwechselst



jo ich bin der jonas... und kein anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Geheime Abstimmung!!!111NICHT ANGUCKEN PLX :>
/vote 4 Valkeros bei der Seelensroge, wer is dafür?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

*Hand in die Luft streck und rumzappel*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

2 von 4?
das is voll mehrzahl!
/invite Valkeros Buffed-Seelensorge beizutreten!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

boah ihr seid so cool drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denk vllt wirds noch einer mehr...

naja jetzt weiß ich ja wo ich was schreiben kann, wenn mir was aufm Herzen liegt. Danke


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

wer ist VAlkeros
Ich kenn nur Vakeros


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Jetzt haben wir unser Super Buffed SeelensorgeForum wo jeder alles reinschreiben darf tun!!


> wer ist VAlkeros
> Ich kenn nur Vakeros


<--hat sich mit falschschreiben geowned =D
Sollte net immer was ressen, während ich schreibe :/
aber Frühstück und Mittagessen auslassen ist zu viel!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne wir haben die gruppe ja deswegen gegründet heute ausm entschluss heraus dass past schon so ^^


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

wie kann ich beitreten?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich würde eine temporäre begrenzung auf diese 5 Mitglieder vorschlagen, damit nicht jeder beitritt...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Frag das bitte jemanden der Ahnng hat, also nicht mich!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jop


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

gehe auf sein profil gehe auf den gruppen link und klicke gruppe beitreen


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

naja dann sollte man auch irgendwie andere Menschen informieren, die Probleme haben... dass wenn sie reinwollen dich fragen können, denn wer Hilfe braucht ist dann aus meiner Sicht immer willkommen.
Wenn sich wer falsch verhält wird halt rausgeschmissen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne forum schreiben werden se ja können denke ich


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Forenthread erstellen/PM an mich, dann wird beraten, ob der user hilfe braucht, oder uns nur verarschen wil.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ich kenne mich da nicht so aus mit dem neuen Zeug ^^
seitdem dass hier so verbuggt war, bin ich was nachlässig hier geworden.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Forenthread erstellen/PM an mich, dann wird beraten, ob der user hilfe braucht, oder uns nur verarschen wil.



naja selbst wenn er verarschen will... außer es ist übertrieben...
dann ignorieren aber sonst würde ich einen Menschen immer beraten, ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> naja selbst wenn er verarschen will... außer es ist übertrieben...
> dann ignorieren aber sonst würde ich einen Menschen immer beraten, ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch einer.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich hab heute gegessen Pizza söchau sagte die Gans und fragte den fuchs: und was wirst du heute essen?
der Fuchs darauf: ich weiß noch nicht ich warte bis ein saftiger braen vorbeikommt und mich fragt was ich heute essen werde sagte der Fuchs.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Noch einer.^^


hö wie?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Sooo Leute, der möchtegern-Mod ist wieder da.

@Topic: Au man. Hört sich echt böse an.
Ich kann dir ja schnell erzählen, wie meine Schul-Laufbahn ablief.

In den ersten 6 Klassen war ich so ein Typ, den du dort beschreibst. Ich war agressiv, habe gemobbt und war Klassenclown und beliebt. Dennoch liebenswürdig. So ne Mischung eben.^^

Irgendwann in der 6ten oder 7ten Klasse kam ich nicht nur mit Metal in Berührung, sondern wurde auch mit meiner Krankheit konfrontiert. Durch diese Krankheit wurde ich zum ruhigen, zurückgezogenen Menschen. Kaum noch agressiv. Meine Krankheit lies meine Körper zu einem Wrack werden. Kaum noch Möglich, mich körperlich zu wehren, geschweige denn mich zu verteidigen.
Doch durch diese Tatsache habe ich gelernt, wieviel man mit Worten erreichen kann (In beide Richtungen). Merkst Du vielleicht ab und zu mal, wenn du meine Beiträge hier im Forum liest. Lurock und einige andere können es vielleicht bestätigen, dass ich ... nunja ... verbal äußerst stark und gezielt zustoße.^^
Ich habe gelernt, mit Beleidigungen umzugehen. Ähnlich wie Du es wohl gelernt hast. Doch Du musstest es auf die harte Weise lernen.

Ich hatte in der 9ten Klasse nurnoch wenig Freunde. Momentan sind es sogar nurnoch 2. Aber das sind zwei, denen ich alles anvertrauen würde. Alles.

Ich neige zu Depressionen. Ich habe auch ab und zu Angst. Mit dem was Du dort über deine Gefühle geschrieben hast, kann ich mich gut erkennen. Ich habe es auch des öfteren. Da wird es einem einfach zu viel. Dann ist alles scheisse...scheiss egal. Suizidgedanken sind mir nicht fremd. Leider.


Ich kann mich anscheinend gut mit dir vergleichen. Von der Persönlichkeit.
Nur deshalb kann ich dir sagen, dass Worte deine Art sind. Sag deinen Lehrern, dass zu an diesen Tagen nicht kannst und vor allem nicht willst. Du bist 18, lass dich krank schreiben. Wenn du einen netten Arzt hast, wird er es verstehen.

Nun kann ich Eure Lehrer zwar nicht einschätzen, aber in meinen Zeugnissen stand nicht umsonst "Vertritt eine eigene Meinung".

Wenn es mir wichtig war, hab ich das Maul aufgemacht, auch wenn Fäkalwörter zu meinem Standardrepartiour (Wie wird das geschrieben?? o.O) wurden. Aber das war der einzigste Weg, mich zu wehren und meinen Standtpunkt zu verteidigen.

Und verdammt nochmal, wechsel die Schule. Mobbing ist dafür ein guter Grund.

Und noch ein Tipp am Rande: Wenn Du wieder wütend oder depressiv bist, versuch dich mit Musik rauszuholen. Musik hat mir sehr über schlechte Zeiten hinaus geholfen.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

2 Dinge: 1. Repertoir, VölligBuffeD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
             2. Wer ist dafür, dass wir ihn aufnehmen? *hand hochstreck*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 2 Dinge: 1. Repertoir, VölligBuffeD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke.^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sooo Leute, der möchtegern-Mod ist wieder da.
> 
> @Topic: Au man. Hört sich echt böse an.
> Ich kann dir ja schnell erzählen, wie meine Schul-Laufbahn ablief.
> ...



super Danke, wieder ein Mensch der mir weiterhilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja scheint so als könnten wir uns gut vergleichen.

und der Tipp mit dem Krankschreiben wäre ne gute Idee... so komme ich der Fahrt auf jedenfall davon.
und eine eigene Meinung find ich besser als immer mitläufer zu sein, man sollte für sich selbst sorgen und denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja Musik hilft, ich höre viel Linkin Park, Ärzte, Madsen, momentan Ich&Ich, die tolle Texte haben die mir helfen.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ja aufnehmen *auzeig*

ist mir total sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wir wollen am tag 6 menschen aufnhemen? naja ok 3 ala und jonas und ich sind ja gründer aber wir brauchen eh einen MODERATOR^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

xD Bestes Argument ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

naja so lange diese sich auch wirklich mit der Gruppe identifizieren und sich auch verbinden können, sind diese Menschen aus meiner Sicht willkommen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> super Danke, wieder ein Mensch der mir weiterhilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich scheisse drauf bin, sind mir die Texte herzlich egal. Ich liebe Musik hauptsächlich wegen dem Takt, den Instrumenten. Leider werden diese nicht selten durch unangenehme Stimmen zerstört. (Nightwish, neues Alum von BfmV etc pp)

Wenn dann noch die Betonung der Wörter gut mit dem Takt der Musik zusammenpasst, geh ich ab wie Struppi auf Alaniu...erm...auf nem Dackel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Ich bräuchte dann noch das PW für die Gruppe.^^


----------



## EasyGoing (8. August 2008)

Mein Beileid.
Zieh doch in die Schweiz^^ da brauchste net solange in die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Usner Chef schickt bestimmt 'ne PN! Atheistic!!! Los! Aber zackig hier! XD


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn ich scheisse drauf bin, sind mir die Texte herzlich egal. Ich liebe Musik hauptsächlich wegen dem Takt, den Instrumenten. Leider werden diese nicht selten durch unangenehme Stimmen zerstört. (Nightwish, neues Alum von BfmV etc pp)
> 
> Wenn dann noch die Betonung der Wörter gut mit dem Takt der Musik zusammenpasst, geh ich ab wie Struppi auf Alaniu...erm...auf nem Dackel.
> 
> ...



na ich spiele ja selber E-Gitarre, da höre ich auch stark auf diesen Sound 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auch die Texte die gefallen mir halt, auch wenn ich sie meist erst lesen muss, wenn sie englisch sind.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

wie wärs eigntl mitm /sticky oder wie man das nennt?
für Leute die Hilfe brauchen bzw Seelsorge... wäre nix falsches? aber ob das hier ins Forum gehört, kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Mensch.... glaubt ihr, eine Petition wird es richten, dass ich hier bald mal nen Buffed-Logo unter meinem Ava habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

mir fällt gerade so auf, ich sollte mir mal ne ordentliche Signatur machen oO


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Mein Gott wenn das meine einzigen Sorgen wären, könnte ich mich ja entspannt zurück lehen und das Leben geniessen. Nur weil es dich ankotzt in die Schule zu gehen gleich ein solches Trara zu veranstallten, naja ich weiss ja nicht.

Und das wegem dem 18 Geburtstag. Mein Gott, geht ja nicht gleich die Welt unter wenn man das an nem anderen Tag feiert. Was hätt ich sagen soll als ich genau an meinem 20. Geburtstag meine Lehrabschlussprüfung hatte und ich noch genau zu der Gruppe gehört die auch den mündlichen Teil am selben Tag hatte. Dann feiert man hald an nem anderen Tag.


----------



## Saytan (8. August 2008)

/vote völligbuffed 4 president!

@ topic:Wurde früher auch gemobbt von anderen bis ich mich mal zur wehr gesetzt hab und die jetzt alle die schnauze halten und auch angst haben.Und ich hab genug Freunde auf der Schule.Wir haben ungefähr 500 Schüler auf unserer schule.Veile haben irgendwie auf meiner Schwester die Jünger las ich rumgetrampelt und da ich ihr Bruder bin ist es ja meine pflicht ihr zu helfen also waren die nun gegen mich!Hab den 2 "hetzern" nach der Schule aufgelauert,weil ich wusste in welche Richtung die immer nachhause fahren und dann haben die von mir kassiert.Haben die auch verdient.Seit dem behandeln die mich mit Respekt und auch Angst.
Machst du zufällig ein Sport oder so?Wenn nein mach vielleicht Kampfsport hebt das selbstvertrauen und so

Und jetzt zum Hopper Thema:Ich bin auch Hopper bin ich jetz ein Asi?^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mein Gott wenn das meine einzigen Sorgen wären, könnte ich mich ja entspannt zurück lehen und das Leben geniessen. Nur weil es dich ankotzt in die Schule zu gehen gleich ein solches Trara zu veranstallten, naja ich weiss ja nicht.
> 
> Und das wegem dem 18 Geburtstag. Mein Gott, geht ja nicht gleich die Welt unter wenn man das an nem anderen Tag feiert. Was hätt ich sagen soll als ich genau an meinem 20. Geburtstag meine Lehrabschlussprüfung hatte und ich noch genau zu der Gruppe gehört die auch den mündlichen Teil am selben Tag hatte. Dann feiert man hald an nem anderen Tag.



es geht mir hier bei nicht darum um die Schule selbst, dass sie mich ankotzt.
Sondern wegen mobben, ärgern usw... und nicht weil ich kb hab. oO

und der 18. Geburtstag ist schon was anderes als andere Geburtstage.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> /vote völligbuffed 4 president!
> 
> @ topic:Wurde früher auch gemobbt von anderen bis ich mich mal zur wehr gesetzt hab und die jetzt alle die schnauze halten und auch angst haben.Und ich hab genug Freunde auf der Schule.Wir haben ungefähr 500 Schüler auf unserer schule.Veile haben irgendwie auf meiner Schwester die Jünger las ich rumgetrampelt und da ich ihr Bruder bin ist es ja meine pflicht ihr zu helfen also waren die nun gegen mich!Hab den 2 "hetzern" nach der Schule aufgelauert,weil ich wusste in welche Richtung die immer nachhause fahren *und dann haben die von mir kassiert*.Haben die auch verdient.Seit dem behandeln die mich mit Respekt und auch Angst.
> Machst du zufällig ein Sport oder so?Wenn nein mach vielleicht Kampfsport hebt das selbstvertrauen und so
> ...



Durch diese Aktion, ja.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> jo ich bin der jonas... und kein anderer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als Namensvetter teile ich volles Mitgefühl. Habe das selebr erlebt, aber etwas anders. Bei mir gab es schlussendlich nur einen Ausweg. Das war so in der 5.-6. Primarklasse. Meine Mutter sagte mir immer, ich solle nicht auf die provokationen einsteigen, aber diese Scheisse funktioniert nicht, das kann man vielleicht bei sechsjährigen Sandkastenidioten versuchen.
Dann griff ich halt zu Gewalt. Das begann als mir im Winter einer voll in die Weichteile trat, so fest, dass ich auf dem Schneehügel ausrutschte und hinfiel. 
Nahm dann halt einen Eisblock und schmetterte ihm den in die Fresse, dann blutete er. Es war ein schreckliches und schönes Gefühl zugleich - ich dachte, boah, jetzt habs ICH's ihm endlich mal gezeigt und so, aber er blutete und ich dachte, der holt jetzt sicher Kumpels und so. Holte er nicht, er ging weinend irgendwie im Kreis herum und wechselte immer zwischen Weinen und Wut.
Seither habe ich keine Probleme mehr, wenn, dann nur im Ausgang. Aber da ist es echt nicht mehr schön, da musste ich auch schon öfters weinen. Da kommen dann 20 Shiptaren auf dich zu, und wollen dich verprügeln aus irgendeinem Scheissgrund - "Ey, Missgeburt, was fickst du meine Freundin hier öffentlich?" und solche Scheisse. In der Schule habe ich das mit der Zeit einfach nicht mehr ertragen. 
Und wenn es so weit kommt, Jonas, dann wird es gefährlich, dann solltest du echt Kontakt zu einer Bezugsperson aufnehmen, denn, dann kannst du dich selber nicht mehr kontrollieren, aus lauter Traurigkeit und Hass und Wut.

Ach ja, beurteit niemals einen Menschen nach seinem Style. Ich bin Hopper, na und? Scheiss drauf, das Volk hasst mich, aber das Volk kann mich kreuzweise!


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> es geht mir hier bei nicht darum um die Schule selbst, dass sie mich ankotzt.
> Sondern wegen mobben, ärgern usw... und nicht weil ich kb hab. oO
> 
> und der 18. Geburtstag ist schon was anderes als andere Geburtstage.


Hmm, wenn du ein paar Freunde hast dann muss du dich ja nicht um die anderen kümmern und fals du keine hast mach den anderen mal klar du es nicht magst.

Ich hab noch nie viel auf Geburtstage geben.


----------



## Yuukami (8. August 2008)

ich denke du kommst jetzt in die zwölf nech???

hab immer vollgenen gedanken:" noch 2 Jahre und ich bin die säcke los"


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> /vote völligbuffed 4 president!
> 
> @ topic:Wurde früher auch gemobbt von anderen bis ich mich mal zur wehr gesetzt hab und die jetzt alle die schnauze halten und auch angst haben.Und ich hab genug Freunde auf der Schule.Wir haben ungefähr 500 Schüler auf unserer schule.Veile haben irgendwie auf meiner Schwester die Jünger las ich rumgetrampelt und da ich ihr Bruder bin ist es ja meine pflicht ihr zu helfen also waren die nun gegen mich!Hab den 2 "hetzern" nach der Schule aufgelauert,weil ich wusste in welche Richtung die immer nachhause fahren und dann haben die von mir kassiert.Haben die auch verdient.Seit dem behandeln die mich mit Respekt und auch Angst.
> Machst du zufällig ein Sport oder so?Wenn nein mach vielleicht Kampfsport hebt das selbstvertrauen und so
> ...




".......Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt, hat man dir das nicht erzählt oder hast du da auch wie so oft , im Unterricht gefehlt?........"
Und es gibt immer eine andere Lösung.

Ja also meiner Meinung nach, bist du ein Asi!


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> es geht mir hier bei nicht darum um die Schule selbst, dass sie mich ankotzt.
> Sondern wegen mobben, ärgern usw... und nicht weil ich kb hab. oO
> 
> und der 18. Geburtstag ist schon was anderes als andere Geburtstage.





Aber 18 werde ich auch nur einmal!^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

du wurdest auch nur einmal 17^^ 18 ist nur ein weiterer schritt im lebend er dir vorteile bringt..oder auch nicht =)


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> du wurdest auch nur einmal 17^^ 18 ist nur ein weiterer schritt im lebend er dir vorteile bringt..oder auch nicht =)





och ne noch einer mit einem Hellsing avatar -.-

wie individuell du doch bist!


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> du wurdest auch nur einmal 17^^ 18 ist nur ein weiterer schritt im lebend er dir vorteile bringt..oder auch nicht =)




*Klunker zustimm* Du solltest dich da nicht so festsetzen! Außerdehm kannst du dir versuchen gute Vorsätze fürs nächse Jahr zu machen vllt wird ja doch alles etwas besser =)

Und ich kenn des Gefühl nich in die Schule zu wollen von der zeit als ich immer Blau gemacht hab (mama ich hab bauch/kopf/whatever-schmerzen). Da wusst ich genau wenn ich in die Schule komm lachen mich alle aus die Lehrer quatschen mich zu und ich muss tonnen hausaufgaben nachzeigen und weil ich die natürlich nich hatte würde es dann nur noch stressiger werden. Des wurd dann auch mein Knappestes Schuljahr. Aber seitdem ich aufgehört hab so oft krankzuspielen is es viel besser in der Schule geworden.

Was ich damit mein ist dass du vllt auch was ändern kannst. Und was das weist nur du. 
Nicht dass alles an dir liegt, dass wird es sicher nicht sein aber irgendwas kannst du verbessern und wenn du dich darauf konzentrierst wirds vllt doch besser. Wer weiß?


----------



## Saytan (8. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ".......Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt, hat man dir das nicht erzählt oder hast du da auch wie so oft , im Unterricht gefehlt?........"
> Und es gibt immer eine andere Lösung.
> 
> Ja also meiner Meinung nach, bist du ein Asi!



Hehe was hätte ich tuhen sollen halbe schule war wege denen auf mich :s Soll ich mich rumschuppsen lassen von denen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hehe was hätte ich tuhen sollen halbe schule war wege denen auf mich :s Soll ich mich rumschuppsen lassen von denen?



Mann muss sich nicht rumschubsen lassen. Aber so hast Du dich auf ihr Niveau begeben und wurdest selber zum "Assi".


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

Oh man Shrukan...ich kann dir nur mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen, denn ich kann die zu 100% nachvollziehen.
Das Problem bzw die Probleme kenn ich fast besser als meine Westentasche, doch Gott sei Dank hat sich das auch irgendwann erledigt und meine Klasse war (bis auf die selbstverständlichen Idioten) Astrein.

Ich kann dir nur raten, wenn du mit deiner Klasse nicht auskommst, zieh dein Ding alleine durch! Klar ist das hart, und erleichternt ist sowas schonmal gar nicht, aber du darfst dir deine Zukunft nicht von irgendwelchen Heckenpennern, die vielleicht sogar ehemalige Freunde waren versauen lassen. Verlass dich lieber auf deine richtigen Freunde.

Ansonsten, ich hab das jetzt net gelesen, aber wenn deine Klasse "die alte" Klasse ist, versuch zu wechseln. Mir hat man das zwar damals verwehrt, aber da unsere Klassen gemischt wurden und meine ganzen Freunde dann in meiner waren, hatte sich das erledigt.

Tja, habe wie gesagt ähnliches erleben dürfen...

Da ich aufgrund von 6 Wochen Kur, und vielen Krankheiten über 350 Fehlstunden in einem Jahr hatte (ALLE entschuldigt) verpasste ich all den Stoff den die da durchgenommen haben. Und da die Lehrerin eh nicht viel von mir gehalten hat; weil was macht man wenn man unbeliebt ist und keinen auf seiner Seite hat? richtig man spielt den Klassenclown, hey ich war 13, was wollt ihr erwarten, sagte die Lehrerin "Lohnt sich nicht zu wiederholen".

Und Bumms bin ich vonner Realschule geflogen und durfte (Jippi -.-) auf die Hauptschule.

1.Jahr:
Alle guckten nur blöd ganz nach dem Credo: "WTF, wer is denn die Pfeife". Ich dachte zwar Anfangs "So schlimm wird es nicht sein, meine Nachbarin ist auch in meiner Klasse"....haha welch ein Irrtum, direkt ging es los...das Mobben..keiner, ausser einem Namensvetter "Benjamin" hatte was mit mir zu tun, und so kam es, das ich mal wieder etwas alberner wurde, damit wenigstens nicht auf mich gespuckt, sondern mit bzw über mich gelacht wird.

Dann gabs da mal die Situation, das ein ausländisches Geschwister Pärchen aus unserer Klasse (mit dennen ich soweit eigentlich keine Probleme hatte) abgeschoben wurde. Alle waren traurig/sauer deswegen, kann ich verstehen.

Ich sah halt zwei Weiber aus unserer Klasse (die ich sonst lieber gemieden habe) heulen und fragte was los war, weil ich ja NOCH ncht bescheid wusste. "Agron und seine Schwester werden abgeschoben" und darauf sagte ich "Was?? oh man das ist scheisse" plötzlich drehte sich nen Türke um meinte zu mir "Was hast du gesagt? scheiss Nazi??" und gab mir ne Kopfnuss die sich gewaschen hatte... Ich war erstmal total erschrocken, und fragte den Typen "WAS WAR DAS DENN???? Er darauf: "Was freust du dich darüber das die abgeschoben werden??? Ich fick dich tot junge!!!"

Ich hatte zwar nichts dergleichen gesagt, aber man kennt das ja, Als "Buh-Mann" der Klasse hat man immer unrecht und so ging es los, das nicht nur meine Klasse sondern auch paralell Klassen anfingen mich zu dissen und mir Prügel anzudrohen.
 Die habe ich dann auch noch bekommen...

"Gott sei Dank" hatte ich aber Leute die dann hinter mir Standen und der Schlägertruppe die jeden morgen auf mich wartete sagte "Packt den an und dann werdet ihr alle die nächsten Wochen im Krankenhaus liegen"

War zwar nicht die feine englische...aber immerhin stand jemand hinter mir...

die 1.Klassenfahrt war auch nich so toll aber egal

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, es gibt IMMER jemanden der hinter dir steht!


Ich hoffe du hast (wenn es eine neue klasse ist) mehr glück!


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hehe was hätte ich tuhen sollen halbe schule war wege denen auf mich :s Soll ich mich rumschuppsen lassen von denen?




Es gibt Lehrer, es gibt Direktoren es gibt Eltern und hey wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, dann die Schule wechseln und nochmal neu anfangen.
Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
Wenn du ehh bei allen unten durch warst, dann kann man auch andere Wege gehen, weil das würde mich dann eh nicht mehr interessieren.
Auch muss ich erst 2 Meinungen lesen, bevor ich meine Meiung darüber bilde.


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es gibt Lehrer, es gibt Direktoren es gibt Eltern und hey wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, dann die Schule wechseln und nochmal neu anfangen.
> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
> Wenn du ehh bei allen unten durch warst, dann kann man auch andere Wege gehen, weil das würde mich dann eh nicht mehr interessieren.
> Auch muss ich erst 2 Meinungen lesen, bevor ich meine Meiung darüber bilde.




Das Argument von wegen Lehrern, Eltern und Direx....ist belanglos, denn die meisten der "erwachsenen" tun nichts bzw können nichts tun. Und Klassen wechseln ist auch kaum möglich.

Und direkt Schule wechseln nur wenn nichts anderes mehr geht.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Oh man, ihr müsstet mich hassen...
Jetzt fällt mir auf was für ein Arschloch ich bin... aber ich hab Spaß dabei... von daher, viel Glück beim Lösen eurer Probleme! Darüber zu reden ist schonmal ein prima Anfang, würd ich auch machen, wenn ich welche dieser Art hätte! Aber ich glaub das ich bei so einigen Andern das Problem bin...


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man, ihr müsstet mich hassen...
> Jetzt fällt mir auf was für ein Arschloch ich bin... aber ich hab Spaß dabei... von daher, viel Glück beim Lösen eurer Probleme! Darüber zu reden ist schonmal ein prima Anfang, würd ich auch machen, wenn ich welche dieser Art hätte! Aber ich glaub das ich bei so einigen Andern das Problem bin...




Bist du denn auf jeder Schule und in jeder Klasse?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bist du denn auf jeder Schule und in jeder Klasse?


Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Klunker du ***** entscheid dich mal für einen avatar ok??


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Oh man, ihr müsstet mich hassen...
> Jetzt fällt mir auf was für ein Arschloch ich bin... aber ich hab Spaß dabei... von daher, viel Glück beim Lösen eurer Probleme! Darüber zu reden ist schonmal ein prima Anfang, würd ich auch machen, wenn ich welche dieser Art hätte! Aber ich glaub das ich bei so einigen Andern das Problem bin...



Wieso glaubst du das?
btw:
nice, dass so viele mal vorbeischauen und versuchen frederstelller zu helfen


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es gibt Lehrer, es gibt Direktoren es gibt Eltern und hey wenn es gar nicht mehr geht, dann die Schule wechseln und nochmal neu anfangen.
> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
> Wenn du ehh bei allen unten durch warst, dann kann man auch andere Wege gehen, weil das würde mich dann eh nicht mehr interessieren.
> Auch muss ich erst 2 Meinungen lesen, bevor ich meine Meiung darüber bilde.



jo so sehe ich das auch, am meisten bei Lehrern und Direktoren. Die werden sich dafür wenig interessieren.
Die erzählen mir dann bestimmt nur was von: Du schaffst das schon! Nimm das nicht so schwer.
Und Klassen wechseln gibts in der Oberstufe nicht mehr, da gibts nur Kurse, da hat jeder mit jedem.
Das hasse ich ja auch so, dieses Jahr wird wieder alles neu gemischt, und habe kP was für Typen ich dieses mal in meinem Kurs / Kursen habe -.-


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> ich denke du kommst jetzt in die zwölf nech???
> 
> hab immer vollgenen gedanken:" noch 2 Jahre und ich bin die säcke los"



zwei lange Jahre wo ich eigntl. nur auf den Unterricht achten sollte.
bin zwar gut inner Schule wenn ich mich reinhänge aber sonst... wenn ich die Gedanken woanders habe verkacke ich.

zwei Jahre! Das ist noch richtig lange!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Oh man Shrukan...ich kann dir nur mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen, denn ich kann die zu 100% nachvollziehen.
> Das Problem bzw die Probleme kenn ich fast besser als meine Westentasche, doch Gott sei Dank hat sich das auch irgendwann erledigt und meine Klasse war (bis auf die selbstverständlichen Idioten) Astrein.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur raten, wenn du mit deiner Klasse nicht auskommst, zieh dein Ding alleine durch! Klar ist das hart, und erleichternt ist sowas schonmal gar nicht, aber du darfst dir deine Zukunft nicht von irgendwelchen Heckenpennern, die vielleicht sogar ehemalige Freunde waren versauen lassen. Verlass dich lieber auf deine richtigen Freunde.
> ...



sorry aber typisch Hauptschule, so was passiert hier gar nicht auf dem Gymnasium da "schlägt" man nur mit Worten um sich. Oder mobbt halt einfach nur.
und dann gibts auch solche Idioten die wegen nix oder was falsch verstandenen einfach zuschlagen.
Tja aber solche werden dann später mit dieser Art nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wieso glaubst du das?


Weil ich wohl ich meiner Klasse eine der Rollen, von denen einnehme, die euch nicht leiden können, bzw. euch auch noch ärgern. Eure Beschreibungen treffen ziemlich genau auf ein, zwei Leute in unserer Klasse zu und die können mich, verständlicherweise nicht sonderlich gut leiden, wir haben schon einige Sachen mit denen angestellt... omg... wenn ich daran zurückdenke... xD Einfach nur krank! Trotzdem hab ich Verständnis für eure Probleme, schon scheiße sowas... =/


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Weil ich wohl ich meiner Klasse eine der Rollen, von denen einnehme, die euch nicht leiden können, bzw. euch auch noch ärgern. Eure Beschreibungen treffen ziemlich genau auf ein, zwei Leute in unserer Klasse zu und die können mich, verständlicherweise nicht sonderlich gut leiden, wir haben schon einige Sachen mit denen angestellt... omg... wenn ich daran zurückdenke... xD Einfach nur krank! Trotzdem hab ich Verständnis für eure Probleme, schon scheiße sowas... =/



Na und?
Leute können sich ändern, ich glaube nicht, dass du so etwas nochmal tun würdest, oder?
*Auf die richtige Antwort hoff*


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

amen! *auch hoff*


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

lurock bleibt lurock^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal, was du früher getan hast, weil ich menschen nicht nach ihren getanen Taten bewerte, sondern nachdem wie sie denken.
Du hast mitgefühl mit ihm, also bist du ein guter mensch


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal, was du früher getan hast, weil ich menschen nicht nach ihren getanen Taten bewerte, sondern nachdem wie sie denken.
> Du hast mitgefühl mit ihm, also bist du ein guter mensch



zustimm genau so sit es...ich bewerte auch nicht menschen nach ihren Taten, sondern ich bewertesie nach ihren Gedanken.  ist der satz irgentwie falsch ? Oo


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal, was du früher getan hast, weil ich menschen nicht nach ihren getanen Taten bewerte, sondern nachdem wie sie denken.
> Du hast mitgefühl mit ihm, also bist du ein guter mensch


Ich bin vollkommen deiner Meinung!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> zustimm genau so sit es...ich bewerte auch nicht menschen nach ihren Taten, sondern ich bewertesie nach ihren Gedanken. ist der satz irgentwie falsch ? Oo



Nein, er ist nicht falsch, es ist genauso schlimm leute nach ihren taten zu bewerten, wie leute nach ihrem Aussehen/Hautfarbe, sie können es nciht mehr ändern, man sollte immer eine zweite chance geben


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

naja diese Art von Einstellung kann aber nicht auf alles zutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> naja diese Art von Einstellung kann aber nicht auf alles zutreffen tongue.gif



Das stimmt nicht, jeder Mensch kann sich ändern.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> naja diese Art von Einstellung kann aber nicht auf alles zutreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder kann sich ändern, auch die schlimmsten Massenmörder, nur ob sie es tun/wollen ist 'ne andere Sache.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ja ändern schon, aber was damals ein Mensch getan hat, sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Siehe man die Terroristen, sollte man denen vergeben, wenn sie ihre Meinung nach dem allem ändern?
ich finde nicht


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich ändern, auch die schlimmsten Massenmörder, nur ob sie es tun/wollen ist 'ne andere Sache.



jo so meinte ich das ^^
ich erklär das immer so blöd <-<


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

j





> a ändern schon, aber was damals ein Mensch getan hat, sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
> Siehe man die Terroristen, sollte man denen vergeben, wenn sie ihre Meinung nach dem allem ändern?
> ich finde nicht



Würdest du einem Terroristen vergeben, wenn er nach einem Attentat seinen Charakter vollkommen ändert und zu einem Gutmenschen wird?
Ich glaube eigentlcih schon, Rache hatte noch nie einen Sinn



> naja diese Art von Einstellung kann aber nicht auf alles zutreffen tongue.gif



Jaahaa Niemand wird Nixon vergeben Nieeeeemand!!!!11 *hysterisch kichert*


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> j
> 
> Würdest du einem Terroristen vergeben, wenn er nach einem Attentat seinen Charakter vollkommen ändert und zu einem Gutmenschen wird?
> Ich glaube eigentlcih schon, Rache hatte noch nie einen Sinn
> ...



gnaaaaaaah

Es kommt drauf an ob ers ernst meint oder vllt rückfällig wird.
Ich kann ja nicht in den Kopf des Menschen gucken.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

doch schwarze können schon was daran ändernbeispiel: Michael jackson^^

aber mal btt: nicht jeder kann sich ne schönheits OP leisten deswegen sollte man keinem nach dem aussehen behandeln sondern nach dem herzen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich kann ja nicht in den Kopf des Menschen gucken.



Dr. Psycho Max Munzel kann das aber !



> Es kommt drauf an ob ers ernst meint oder vllt rückfällig wird.



Das stimmt natürlich, ich meinte auch nur für den Fall, er würde nicht rückfällig werden!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> gnaaaaaaah
> 
> Es kommt drauf an ob ers ernst meint oder vllt rückfällig wird.
> Ich kann ja nicht in den Kopf des Menschen gucken.


Ich merke zum Glück immer, wenn jemand was vorspielt/lügt und wie es ihm geht. ^^

Ich glaube, ich bin aber auch ziemlich gutgläubig, was Menschen angeht, ich würde JEDEM noch eine Chance geben, falls er es ernst meint. <.<


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> nicht jeder kann sich ne schönheits OP leisten deswegen sollte man keinem nach dem aussehen behandeln sondern nach dem herzen


Wunderschön gesagt *Tränen in den Augen*


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

@ Ath3îst1c!
Ich war nicht so, ich bin so... =/
Arschloch und Spaß dabei!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich merke zum Glück immer, wenn jemand was vorspielt/lügt und wie es ihm geht. ^^
> 
> Ich glaube, ich bin aber auch ziemlich gutgläubig, was Menschen angeht, ich würde JEDEM noch eine Chance geben, falls er es ernst meint. <.<



na das ist doch eigntl. ok. Ich bin auch ziemlich gut gläubig...
aber gut dass es so Menschen gibt wie zB dich und andere hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich war nicht so, ich bin so... =/



Kann ich dir das übelnehmen?
Ich glaube nicht :>

By the Way :
-.-* Man darf so ein gutes Lied nicht so kaputt machen!
Fire Water Burn is besser =P


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kann ich dir das übelnehmen?
> Ich glaube nicht :>


Wir sind viel zu weich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist auch gut so. ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

In nomine patre et filii et spiritus sancti! AMEN!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Wir sind viel zu weich. biggrin.gif Aber das ist auch gut so. ^^



Wir sind nich zu weich, Lurock ist zu mächtig.



> joa zu weich, oder auch manche zu dumm wink.gif





> ich?



Wir? :>


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

joa zu weich, oder auch manche zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich?


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

nein ich meine "manche" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kann ich dir das übelnehmen?
> Ich glaube nicht :>


Find ich gut, ich versuch auch nicht Menschen zu ändern, würd mir ja nix bringen... =P



Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> By the Way :
> -.-* Man darf so ein gutes Lied nicht so kaputt machen!
> Fire Water Burn is besser =P


W00t? J.B.O. sind Götter (des Blödsinns)!
Das Lied ist nicht kaputt gemacht worden, im Gegenteil!



Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir sind nich zu weich, Lurock ist zu mächtig ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

so ich werd mir jetzt mal was für meine sig einfallen lassen bis dann oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Find ich gut, ich versuch auch nicht Menschen zu ändern, würd mir ja nix bringen... =P



In dem Satz steckt viel Wahrheit.
Menschen müssen sich selber ändern, du kannst nicht einen Menschen ändern.



> W00t? J.B.O. sind Götter (des Blödsinns)!
> Das Lied ist nicht kaputt gemacht worden, im Gegenteil!



Geschmack ^^ Götter des Blödsinns ist natürlich war und dafür respektier ich sie auch, aber trotzdem liebe ich die Urversion mehr =P


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> In dem Satz steckt viel Wahrheit.
> Menschen müssen sich selber ändern, du kannst nicht einen Menschen ändern.


QFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ah jonas die sigantur ist viel zu hoch versuch eins in die länge^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ja ne ich find nix ordentliches <.<


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

versuchs mit Hentai sowie klunker xD^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> versuchs mit Hentai sowie klunker xD^^


Du mit deinen Hentais... Ich frag mich wieviele du davon überhaupt kennst... Einen? Oder Zwei? =P


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> versuchs mit Hentai sowie klunker xD^^



lawlz?
Das is doch kein Hentai -.-*


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich hätte auch keinen grund hentais zu kucken oder?


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ne ich will schon was animiertes, was ich aber hier einbinden will, will irgendwie net <.<


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?



Weil du ja geschrieben hast das du ein Arschloch bist. Daraufhin bezog ich das auf alles andere und schrieb dir dann meinen Satz, ob du auf jeder Schule und in jeder Klasse bist. Habe ich also richtig interpretiert, weil du im weiteren Verlauf geschrieben hast, das du selbst solche Looser ärgerst usw.
Das betrifft ja aber auch nur die, die in deiner Klasse/Stufe what ever sind.

Ich denke nicht, das du diese Leute hier im Fred genau so behandeln würdest, weil du die nun ein bisschen(nur ein bischen) kennst.
Versuche dich mal in die Lage zu verstezten und frage dich seber, was du dann tun würdest.
Ich meine in der Gruppe ist jeder stark, aber alleine ist man nichts.
Wenn man gemoppt wird, ist das auch eine Art Gruppenzwang, entweder man macht mit oder man wird selber gemoppt.

Niemand aber auch niemand hat das Recht andere seelisch zu quälen, das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

jo die Menschen machen es um sich selbst gut zu fühlen, in einer Gruppe.
Und wer sich dagegen wendet, der ist später selbst das Opfer.

wie waaahr...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich meine in der Gruppe ist jeder stark, aber alleine ist man nichts.



Das hättest du nicht sagen dürfen.
Er ist alleine so stark wie 8 Gruppen und  2 zerquetschte 
*brzl...mit Laser beschieß*



> jo die Menschen machen es um sich selbst gut zu fühlen, in einer Gruppe.
> Und wer sich dagegen wendet, der ist später selbst das Opfer.
> 
> wie waaahr...



Das hab ich schon irgendwo geschrieben glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

jo aber das muss man ja wiederholen für die die es noch net gelesen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jo aber das muss man ja wiederholen für die die es noch net gelesen haben biggrin.gif



Stimmt :/


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

jetzt wirds hier aber immer ruhiger :/


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Weil du ja geschrieben hast das du ein Arschloch bist. Daraufhin bezog ich das auf alles andere und schrieb dir dann meinen Satz, ob du auf jeder Schule und in jeder Klasse bist. Habe ich also richtig interpretiert, weil du im weiteren Verlauf geschrieben hast, das du selbst solche Looser ärgerst usw.
> Das betrifft ja aber auch nur die, die in deiner Klasse/Stufe what ever sind.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, das du diese Leute hier im Fred genau so behandeln würdest, weil du die nun ein bisschen(nur ein bischen) kennst.
> ...


Omg, wer auch nur im entferntesten in der Lage ist, logisch zu denken, der hätte nicht so eine sinnlose, geradezu dämliche Frage gestellt. Es war ja wohl eindeutig auf mich/meine Klasse bezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich die Leute hier genauso behandeln würde, ich kenn sie ja nicht, ich hab es auch nie gesagt. Lediglich, dass ich Leute kenne, die eine ähnliche Rolle einnehmen und da ich diese nicht sonderlich gut abhaben kann und das ihnen auch nicht vorenthalte, ging ich der Annahmen, dass ich dem "Feindbild" der bisherigen Poster in diesem Thread entspreche. An dieser Stelle verweise ich nochmal auf das "müsstet" im allerersten Satz (müsstet = müsstet, wenn...). Und mobben ist kein Gruppenzwang! Ich bin aus anderen Gründen beliebt, nicht weil ich mobbe! Man kann sich auch einfach aus allem raushalten, also eine gewisse soziales 'Handhabung' sollte doch in jeder Klasse vorhanden sein!

Und zu deinem letzten Satz: Du liegst vollkommen richtig! Niemand hat das Recht dazu! Aber wen interessiert das schon?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Und zu deinem letzten Satz: Du liegst
> 
> vollkommen richtig! Niemand hat das Recht dazu!
> 
> Aber wen interessiert das schon?



Frag mal diesen Affen hier 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q56pHCGrlc4

Ich mag das Lied zwar nicht, aber es beschreibt 
perfekt die Lage, der leute die im Irak leben.



> Niemand aber auch niemand hat das Recht
> 
> andere seelisch zu quälen,



Niemand darf kaugummi in der Schule kauen, hälst du dich dran?

Ich zitiere mal Ala



> Der Mensch ist grausam und erbarmungslos.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ich wurde zitiert! *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

jo jetzt macht das Ganze auchn Sinn was sie / du geschrieben hat / hast.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Wer? Wo? Wann? *verwirrt ist* ^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer? Wo? Wann? *verwirrt ist* ^^



man du bist aber oft verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine Aussage mit dem "erbarmungslos" ist zutreffend, dank einem Beispiel.

das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> man du bist aber oft verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merk dir, ich habe IMMER recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achso...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo Frauen sowieso
Man sollte Frauen nie widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht dann nur noch mehr Probleme ;D


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man, ihr müsstet mich hassen...
> Jetzt fällt mir auf was für ein Arschloch ich bin... aber ich hab Spaß dabei... von daher, viel Glück beim Lösen eurer Probleme! Darüber zu reden ist schonmal ein prima Anfang, würd ich auch machen, wenn ich welche dieser Art hätte! Aber ich glaub das ich bei so einigen Andern das Problem bin...




Hier geht es aber nicht herraus , das es in deiner Klasse ist. Diese Information kam erst im späteren Verlauf! Ehh latte jetzt!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ehh latte jetzt!



Dass lass mal bitte im Raum stehn.


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Niemand darf kaugummi in der Schule kauen, hälst du dich dran?
> 
> Ich zitiere mal Ala



Dürfen und nicht das Recht dazu zu haben ist etwas ganz anderes! Ihc habe ja ledeglich geschrieben, das man nicht das Recht hat dieses und jenes zu tun, nicht, das man es nicht darf.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

bei uns in der Schule sind so viele Sachen verboten.
Kaum einer hält sich dran!

und schlimm ists irgendwie nicht so lange es nicht anderen Menschen schadet.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> bei uns in der Schule sind so viele Sachen verboten.
> Kaum einer hält sich dran!
> 
> und schlimm ists irgendwie nicht so lange es nicht anderen Menschen schadet.


Was ich toll finde, bei uns sind Schneeballschlachten verboten, aber teilweise machen sogar die Pausenaufsichten mit, wenn man die richtigen hat. XD


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ich toll finde, bei uns sind Schneeballschlachten verboten, aber teilweise machen sogar die Pausenaufsichten mit, wenn man die richtigen hat. XD



joa wir hatten hier mal richtig starken Schneefall und naja da gingen die Schneeballschlachten los. Jeder war dabei und die Lehrer konnten eh nix dagegen machen, wann schneit es schon nochmal so stark?

und dann gings zur Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die armen Lehrer ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

das soll hier aber net vergessen werden :/


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Das Gerät nicht in vergessenheit, ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

Shrukan ich habe auch was ganz ändliches erlebt und fühle mit dir.

ich wurrde von der 6. klasse bis zur 9. von 3 typen gemobbt und auch physisch angegriffen.

und cih war auch eher ein ruhiger typ und habe mich nie gewert.

und dann irgend wann bin ich ausgerastet und habe einem die nase gebrochen( ich hätte ihn wohl krankenhausreif geschlagen in meiner wut wenn mcih nicht 3 andere von ihm weggezogen hätten) aber danach gaben sie ruhe. sie ignorierten mcih zwar immer noch aber immerhin attackierten sie mcih nicht mehr physisch/psychisch.

auf der schule hatte cih eigentlich nie freunde aber ausserhalb habe ich ein paar und das hat mir auch enomr geholfen.

und ja es stimmt eltern/lehrer könen praktisch nie was machen. ich habs meinen eltern irgend wann gesagt aber sie und die lehrer habens eher ncoh schlimmer gemacht.

meine leistungen in der schule gingen damals auch in den keller und ich machte oft auf krank. das hat widerum dazu geführt, dass ncoh ein paar andere mich fertiggemacht haben und die andern haben mcih einfach ignoriert.

mittlerweile bin cih drüberweg und habe auch nie mehr solche probleme gehabt.

ich bin auch viel selbstbewuster und wehre mich schneller(allerdings mit worten). das verdanke cih grösstenteils diversen therapien(gruppentherapie, gespräche mit ner psychologin etc.)

mir hat damals auch die musik sehr stark geholfen.

und mein tipp ist der selbe wie von ala: such dir wen dem du zu 100% vertraust und rede mit ihm/ihr darüber. glaub mir das hilft.

ich habe das eine oder andere mal sogar an selbstmord gedacht und nur dank meinen freunden und eltern bin cih jetzt noch hier.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

ach wenn man ma probleme hat einfach einen trinken, dann wirds schon von ganz alleine wieder gut.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ach wenn man ma probleme hat einfach einen trinken, dann wirds schon von ganz alleine wieder gut.


Das ist das dämlichste, was ich je gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ach wenn man ma probleme hat einfach einen trinken, dann wirds schon von ganz alleine wieder gut



Geil, mit dem Vorsatz wirstn´Alkoholiker...
Wer sowas als Ernstgemeinten Ratschlagmeint hat mener Meinung nach Amtlich einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Geil, mit dem Vorsatz wirstn´Alkoholiker...
> Wer sowas als Ernstgemeinten Ratschlagmeint hat mener Meinung nach Amtlich einen an der Klatsche.



Bei Thront ist das doch schon amtlich! o.O

Deshalb haben wir ihn ja so lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ach wenn man ma probleme hat einfach einen trinken, dann wirds schon von ganz alleine wieder gut.


exakt. und wenns einem gut geht genau so ergo is man immer breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ach wenn man ma probleme hat einfach einen trinken, dann wirds schon von ganz alleine wieder gut.



dann tut mir meine Leber leid, dann gehts mir auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> exakt. und wenns einem gut geht genau so ergo is man immer breit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ganz genau !

denn wir alle wissen doch:



grüße an die kassierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Dieser Lied ist eine Bereicherung für jeden Thread :>


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

ich find das gut xD
ok das mit dem Bier darüber können wir uns noch streiten.
aber so einige Sachen treffen da irgendwie schon auf mich, find das daher was witzig ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ok das mit dem Bier darüber können wir uns noch streiten.



Nehm nücht alles so ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

ich habs net ernst genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw 400. Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (11. August 2008)

/kleines update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (11. August 2008)

Hey ich will auch zu den seelsorgern...^^ ich helf gern und hab auch einiges an lebenserfahrung vorzuweisen^^ ich nehm das todernst


----------

